# A comparison - 3 months ago and now



## debodun (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

What a comparison!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 8, 2018)

What is that white stuff, we don't have it around here?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 8, 2018)

Have not seen the white stuff either here in H town.  Does look pretty!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2018)

I see mountains  on my  horizon  covered with that white stuff.

It sparkles  in the sunlight.


----------

